# Could there be an opportunity for expats in the Australian construction sector?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There is no doubt that the star of the Australian economy over the last 10 years or so has been the mining and natural resource industry. We have seen the creation or literally hundreds of thousands of new jobs with many offering relatively high salaries because of an acute skills shortage. There are signs that [...]

Click to read the full news article: Could there be an opportunity for expats in the Australian construction sector?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Editor said:


> There is no doubt that the star of the Australian economy over the last 10 years or so has been the mining and natural resource industry. We have seen the creation or literally hundreds of thousands of new jobs with many offering relatively high salaries because of an acute skills shortage. There are signs that [...]
> Click to read the full news article: Could there be an opportunity for expats in the Australian construction sector?...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


People with the right skills will always be in demand.....

The "other skill" is timing....
Having the right skill at the right time.....and in the right place.
Otherwise you will be left out.

Skilled printers are a perfect example.....technology has made the job almost redundant.

Always look to the future......


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

yes, if u want to work and u have appropiate skills u can find whatever the job u wanna do in australia


----------

